# Vintage Moulding plane



## rilanda (Jul 2, 2012)

The plane within its case









A complete range of plane soles









A complete range of cutters









Another view of the plane in its case complete with catalogue of the shop it was bought from and an old 1931 catalogue of Record Planes









The instructions inside the lid.









The closed case.

This is a Record 405 multiplane with all the attachments that were available. It is in excellent condition and has been used on several occasions mainly for grooving and rebating. It is built entirely of Nickel steel (not the cutters) to avoid rusting and the knobs, handle and fence are Rosewood. I inherited this plane from the old fellah who name appears on the inside of the lid. It was bought from Pools Tools Nottingham; a very good tool merchant who I bought many of my tools from, sadly no longer in business. It is a Rolls Royce of British toolmaking and still functions today as it did the first day it was bought, the plane is complete with 37 cutters and 2 small side spurs.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

For sale? What is the asking price?


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

That is a nice collection

I never realised that there were that

many parts to it

jamie


----------



## Infernal2 (May 20, 2012)

Very nice! I'd love to own a combo plane but can't afford one at the moment. The little Record plow I have is a great tool so I can imagine this one would be fun.


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

WOW! I've never seen one in such great condition and to have all the parts and all the cutters is fantastic. Such a verastile tool. Look after it Bill.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

One of the nicest I've seen


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

That is a wonderful set-up, Bill. What a pleasure it must be to even look at, much less use. The nosing cutters and soles in particular. Awesome!


----------

